# Matilda



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

in a couple hours Matilda will be going in for her spa day (haircut), I'm having a hard time letting her go, last time we were there we had our Miss Bow,:crying: the last couple days have been hard for me, really missing my old girl:blush:
I know Matilda will be fine, but just having a hard time letting her be away from me. so if you would just say a prayer for me, thanks

I should have put this thread in a different area, sorry


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww Maybe both of you could do a mommy and fluff spa day..
I know we can't bear to be apart from our babies...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I bet she comes back all fluffed up. Although it is so stressful being away from them, especially with Miss Bow passing, it is good for them to interact with others. Think of the thrill in her eye when she sees you again in a few hours.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know how hard it is to leave them even for a little while. I hate leaving Pipper at the groomer. I also know how much you miss your Miss Bow and am sorry for that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe, hugs from Florida. Just think how nice she will be to snuggle with. I like Michelle's idea -having a joint spa day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Awww Maybe both of you could do a mommy and fluff spa day..
> I know we can't bear to be apart from our babies...


 I have never had a spa day lol



wkomorow said:


> I bet she comes back all fluffed up. Although it is so stressful being away from them, especially with Miss Bow passing, it is good for them to interact with others. Think of the thrill in her eye when she sees you again in a few hours.


 your right Walter, she does need to continue her routine, I need time away to, it will be good for both of us, thanks for reminding me



pippersmom said:


> I know how hard it is to leave them even for a little while. I hate leaving Pipper at the groomer. I also know how much you miss your Miss Bow and am sorry for that.


 yes, it is harder much harder to leave Matilda now, in my heart I know she will be ok, just having a mommy moment lol


Sylie said:


> :grouphug::grouphug:


 I'll take those hugs Sylvia



mdbflorida said:


> Awe, hugs from Florida. Just think how nice she will be to snuggle with. I like Michelle's idea -having a joint spa day.


I do love getting her back smelling yummy:wub: I will give her a special treat when I pick her up, just having one of those moments:blush: I have never had a spa day, lol


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Good for you. I've never have left my dog yet except @ home & never more than 5 hours. We went on vacation & Cody went with us. When I go out my husband says Cody goes in his crate and does not come out until I get home. My biggest fear is I might get sick enough to be hospitalized or die. Well need to find a sitter & start leaving him for short periods .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Saying prayers that the time goes by quickly, and that Matilda enjoyed her spa day!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know it's hard..the house can get loudly quiet..gosh, I wish I lived closer to you, too..I could come over and do her grooming for you...:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I think you need to start saving you pennies to come to Vienna. Hungary is so near (2 hrs) & they have fantastic spas---or so I have been told. I haven't done it yet but am thinking of doing one sometime this spring if I can fit it in w/a friend. 
Keep it in the back of your brain. . . and bring Matilda!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Awe, hugs from Florida. Just think how nice she will be to snuggle with. I like Michelle's idea -having a joint spa day.


 Well Colorado is not that far from AZ. (Sorry, I just could not help myself.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WE ARE BACK:dancing banana: Matilda was shaking when I gave her to the groomer:blush: it wasn't easy but we LOVE Lupe, she always did the girls haircuts here, she was the last one to try and do my Miss Bow, she called us minutes after we had left them and said she thought Miss Bow was to weak, when we got back to pick her up, Lupe was carrying her around, she had stopped her grooming to take care my old girl:wub: so I have a special place in my heart for Lupe.:heart:
Matilda got a A:smootch: today, she was such a good girl, dh and I went out to lunch and went shopping, we kept checking our phones lol
Matilda looks BEAUTIFUL:tender: THANKS FOR BEING THERE FOR ME


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

PICTURES. I am glad that it is over. She loves you so very much. It must have been a kiss feast.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

You have a tender heart….and that is a beautiful thing. Matilda will be home quickly but it might be good to be busy or do something special for yourself. Hugs….


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I just saw this, thinking of you and Matilda.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ann Mother said:


> Good for you. I've never have left my dog yet except @ home & never more than 5 hours. We went on vacation & Cody went with us. When I go out my husband says Cody goes in his crate and does not come out until I get home. My biggest fear is I might get sick enough to be hospitalized or die. Well need to find a sitter & start leaving him for short periods .
> 
> when Miss Bow was here we could leave the girls for 3 or 4 hours, Matilda will not stay alone, she has such separation anxiety, she has never been crated she's spoiled lol
> I'm with you if I or dh were in the hospital I just don't know what we would do. I always have a fear of leaving her with someone, the only one has been dh. I wish some of our smers lived close, we could trade off
> ...





Furbabies mom said:


> Saying prayers that the time goes by quickly, and that Matilda enjoyed her spa day!!!


 she did enjoy her day, Praise the Lord



aprilb said:


> I know it's hard..the house can get loudly quiet..gosh, I wish I lived closer to you, too..I could come over and do her grooming for you...:wub:


 I wish you live closer April, I'd love to just have time visiting with you, you know we have so much in common, sister



edelweiss said:


> Paula, I think you need to start saving you pennies to come to Vienna. Hungary is so near (2 hrs) & they have fantastic spas---or so I have been told. I haven't done it yet but am thinking of doing one sometime this spring if I can fit it in w/a friend.
> Keep it in the back of your brain. . . and bring Matilda!


 Ok Sandi, I'm flying over, :innocent: I'd love to meet you, Vienna would be a plus



wkomorow said:


> PICTURES. I am glad that it is over. She loves you so very much. It must have been a kiss feast.


Walter I will take some pictures tomorrow, promise, she was happy to see me well dh also, but wouldn't give me kisses for the longest time:blush: now all she wants to do is play ball:blink: over and over:wub:



puppydoll said:


> You have a tender heart….and that is a beautiful thing. Matilda will be home quickly but it might be good to be busy or do something special for yourself. Hugs….


 yes I do have a tender heart, I love Matilda so very much, after losing Miss Bow I realize even more how fast time goes by, I need to cherish every moment



sassy's mommy said:


> Paula I just saw this, thinking of you and Matilda.


 Pat I love you and Sassy, I wish one day I could meet you


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awww...I hope she had a great day at the spa! I always hated leaving Zoe even though I had the same groomer for almost 10 years...you just hate to leave them!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I so understand how you feel Paula. It was so hard taking this new baby in for her vet check, I didn't want to walk in the door, but knew I had to. She was as calm as can be and I was crying...I'm glad it went well for you, and I think it was probably good for you both. Hugs! I saw your pic post and Matilda looks adorable!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never had a spa day either.Some day we might have to do that... might as well can't take $$ with you...Lol!


----------

